# What is the definition of a "Lumberjock"



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It finally occurred to me that the term "Lumberjock" implies a person of the male persuasion who works wood. Since there are many women who also work wood, the term "Lumberjock" may not be appropriate. Is this a male, sexist attitude or do women mind being called "Lumberjocks"


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

So should we call the metal cover on the sewer and utility covers "Person hole covers"? as they tried in the land of fruits and nuts?

I've always wondered why it was important to a man or a woman to differentiate in nomenclature.

That, to me is what makes it sexist.

If I made dresses for a living would I holler about being called a seamstress?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Depends on how far you read into it, and what stereotypes you apply yourself.

According to Marriam-Webster dictionary: 
Definition of JOCK
1: athletic supporter
2: athlete; especially : a school or college athlete
3: pilot; especially : a fighter pilot
4: a person devoted to a single pursuit or interest <computer>


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Why does it imply a male? Women athletes are called jocks.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

That gave me a chuckle and at the same time cringe.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

"Concerning taste there can be no dispute." "de gustibus non disputandem est". If your taste or 
preference is to argue this can go on forever, if it is to just ignore those knotheads arguing, then the
problem is settled. I think I will go play in shop.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Women play golf and they've never changed the name. I think we'll be fine.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I always wanted to be a seamstress but found out I couldn't "mend straight".


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

MrRon, you can do better than this for a topic…you're really reaching…did your wife direct you to submit this? Are you a feminist?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

This is not being oondershtood propperleeeh .The word Jock simply translated means of Scottish derivation, and lumber is to do with wood.So a Scottish person who works with wood ,is a good and literal translation.Look up the dictionary and see yourself, Fellow Lads and lassies. JOCK Hosie alias Alistair lol

see here for yourself

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/8094716.stm


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not EVEN gettin' to this one!!! 
Bill


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Bill go on please LOL Alistair


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for the correct definition Alistair, we will have to go with this historically correct version.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. Just thought of it as food for thought, not a taboo topic.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Lumberjock=A device to hold burls and nuts close to the tree so they don't fall to the ground.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

LUMBERJILLS ?


----------

